# Vaporshark DNA 200



## Yiannaki (25/11/15)

Hello vendors 

Looking for a Vaporshark DNA 200 

Does anyone have any stock or expecting stock anytime soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/11/15)

i second this request

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (25/11/15)

@The eCigStore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (25/11/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hello vendors
> 
> Looking for a Vaporshark DNA 200
> 
> Does anyone have any stock or expecting stock anytime soon?


 
Vaper's Corner will have stock coming in. Unfortunately we don't have confirmation from Vaporshark when they will ship. They advised that there is a shortage of DNA 200 screens worldwide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/11/15)

Vapers Corner said:


> Vaper's Corner will have stock coming in. Unfortunately we don't have confirmation from Vaporshark when they will ship. They advised that there is a shortage of DNA 200 screens worldwide.


Please keep us posted man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (25/11/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Please keep us posted man



Will do!


----------



## The eCigStore (25/11/15)

HI Guys,

The Ecigstore is expecting our second batch of Vaporshark DNA 200, expected delivery 1st week of December, will keep you guys posted


----------



## KieranD (26/11/15)

@Yiannaki got the word that my order is leaving early next week bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/11/15)

KieranD said:


> @Yiannaki got the word that my order is leaving early next week bro!


Sold


----------

